# Help ID this wood?



## sschering (Dec 12, 2014)

Any ideas?






supersize link
http://i.imgur.com/ty8rJ1n.jpg


----------



## Curly (Dec 12, 2014)

Sycamore I think.


----------



## Edgar (Dec 12, 2014)

Sycamore


----------



## sschering (Dec 12, 2014)

Well darn I think you two are right..

Well it's nothing like the Sycamore I have from my yard.. This piece is very hard and turns well.


----------



## Edgar (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks to be quarter sawn - that might account for the difference from what you cut.

Sycamore is highly unstable. It will twist and warp greatly as it dries - that's why it's usually processed in quartersawn form.


----------



## woodwizard46 (Dec 30, 2014)

Snakewood maybe?


----------



## Krash (Dec 30, 2014)

I was going to say maple but what do I know? I can only identify woods from Australia now.  :biggrin:


----------



## MikeinSC (Jan 12, 2015)

Leopardwood or Sycamore?


----------



## LJS (Jan 13, 2015)

Looks to me like lacewood plane. Quarter sawn London Plane.


----------



## philkessling (Jan 13, 2015)

Looks like lacewood.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 14, 2015)

Without seeing the face grain and end grain, it's hard to be certain BUT the large image suggests sycamore more than it does lacewood.
The size of the contrasts in lacewood are usually much larger approaching 3/8-1/2" in diameter.
Brazilian lacewood
Sycamore


----------



## VE5MDH (Jan 22, 2015)

Gary, WOW! You sure have a wonderful picture collection for the beginner to ponder upon! Took me a while to just make a quick browse over!

Nice bowl work as well!

Thanks for sharing with us your link (sycamore above) to a beautiful dreamer's world.

Michael


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi Michael,
That's not my website; that's the HobbitHouse, Inc. website.
I just happen to think it's *THE * place to view samples to determine what species an unknown wood is. :biggrin:


----------



## KenV (Jan 30, 2015)

I could also be quarter sawn beech --  Have seen that figure on some old hand planes.


----------

